# potrait drawings



## nittram 1 (Mar 9, 2011)

hi there
can any one help i like drawing portraits from photos but can not get the shap of the mouth right so what is the easyist way to do this 
from paul
 ps i have trouble with all portrait mouths but at the moment the potait on the photo is looking to the right.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

When I'm doing a drawing from a photograph I always do the grid method. It's the best way for me to get proportions right. Make a grid of half to one-inch squares on the photo and then lightly draw a grid on my drawing paper. The squares on the paper can be any size as long as they're square. Then, I only have to worry about drawing what I see in each square on the photo.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

I can not disagree more than with the grid method. It helps but it limits what can be done from a creative point. I have developed my portrait skills through time. The mouth like any other freature, is drawn in shades and shapes. Draw lightly the shapes that you see. Add the darker spots in according to the degree of darkness. The only white that should be left on the paper are gleems.


----------

